# Saccharide profile and feeders



## digdan (May 8, 2009)

I'm looking to get the lowest sucrose profile in my honey. I know that their native plants have a great deal to do with this, but ... I am also assuming that the sugar/water/syrup feeders greatly affects the honeys saccharides profile.

Would it be better if I substituted 5lbs of table sugar with 5lbs of malt that I dilute and place in their feeders? And would it really affect the honeys outcome?

Soo many questions inch:


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

You intend to feed sugar to make up part of your honey crop? :scratch:

Say it ain't so!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

you should not be feeding sugar when those supers go on!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*I'm looking to get the lowest sucrose profile in my honey*

If you are feeding the bees for stimulus and drawing out new comb feed the granulated sucrose until you have a honey flow.
The bees will normally refuse the feeding and forage on their floral source.
you did not indicate if this might be a package bees.
Ernie


----------



## digdan (May 8, 2009)

So the syrup you feed your bees in spring does not have any affect on the honey?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

no unless you feed and put supers on.


----------

